# Bear Tamerlane



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

66" A.M.O. string (will be ~62" actual length) --- buy from any reputable vendor to start --- look into something custom later.

40# may be a bit heavy to start --- otherwise the bow looks good to go.

Suggest you get a book such as Traditional Archery or Shooting the Stickbow, there's lots of discussion here as well.


----------



## Razith (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice looking bow. I have a few Tamerlanes myself, and I love them. Very smooth bows, especially the HC-300. There were 3 models they made, the 'original', which is the one you have right there, there was the HC-30, usually made of all Micarta, then the HC-300, my favorite. The HC-300 was usually micarta and a exotic wood, like rosewood. They all had slightly different designs to them, but overall were very similar. There brace height was usually up there, between 8-9 inches. My HC-300 40# actually has a 9.25 inch brace height that it likes, so you never know for sure.

40#'s may be a bit steep to start with, I started with 35# myself then went to 40#'s. There so smooth though, it may not feel like 40#'s drawing it back haha.

Also if you have a 55# Tamerlane, if it's in good shape then that bow could be a gold mine. I thought 50# was the highest weight they made(highest I've ever seen to, and there catalog said that was the highest weight they made, but custom bows are custom  ) 

Also if you DO decide to hang onto it and shoot it, I recommend heavier arrows, not anything under 9 gpi. I shoot 10 gpi out of my 50# one, and it loves them. I also notice that one doesn't have the sight plate, a lot of the later years one came with a metal sight plate, that held either a sight, or the rest, or both on some. So just a hoyt super stick on rest or something will work great if you want that. Some can be shot off the shelf though, my 50# original has a flat shelf so I could build it up and shoot off it, while my HC-300 did not have a flat shelf and couldn't shoot off it.

Great looking bow though  They were real beauties.


----------



## coyote30 (Aug 16, 2013)

Great find! I really like the old bear bows although I haven't shot that particular model.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

66" 40# one piece recurve...NICE! You may want to take it easy with 40#s and not shoot to much until you build up strength and form. Also you may want to get a dacron B50 string...I am not sure. Perhaps some one can tell you for sure. A "low stretch/Fastflight" string may not be right for that bow??

Some form and exercise video:

http://www.archerygb.org/support/operations/coaches/coaching_videos.php

Good Luck.


----------



## coyote30 (Aug 16, 2013)

Wseward is right on with the b-50. I recently learned b-55 is a safe substitute from a string maker on here, still Dacron but a little more stabile from what I understand.


----------



## waltw (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the all of the information, its been helpful.

I got a message from my Father earlier today letting me know that he came across my Gradfather's Tamerlane. It isn't what we were expecting in terms of weight but I'm told the bow looks good. It is marked 40# (just like my Grandmother's) but the difference is in the length. This one is marked 69". Given that I have no experience with a recurve, would one bow be better for me than the other? There is probably a reason that my Grandfather got a longer bow but I don't know what that reason might be.

I was going to order a couple of strings from Lancaster Archery Supply but the options I've come across are sold in even lengths (66", 68" and 70"). Do I need to look elsewhere for a 69" AMO Length or does it fall in the middle and require a 68" or 70" string?

I was looking at the following strings:

Bearpaw B-50 Flemish Recurve Bowstring
Stone Mountain B-50 Flemish Bowstring
Stone Mountain B-50 Recurve Bowstring

The most expensive of the three is $12. When I'm in this price-range should I expect them all to be more or less the same quality or should I be looking at something else?

I'm trying not to spend too much money at the moment but was looking around at a few options for arrows. Cabela's has their Carbon Hunter Arrows on sale for $50 per dozen. The 65/80 Arrows come in at 9.3gpi. Is this a good option for this bow or should I be looking at at Aluminum or Wood shafts? I'll admit, it seems strange to be looking at carbon arrows for a bow that is probably 20 years older than I am.

When I get down to my Dad's house I'll snap some photos of the bow and share them.

Thanks again for all of the info


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I have never shot a Tamerlane but they are beautiful bows. I think that there were a top of the line target bow. They sell for quite a lot of money on eBay. 

I first touched a bow last year and started at 38 lbs and moved up to 40 lbs for a bow that fit my hand better. Your strength will build up to the task very quickly with a bit of practice. Although almost everyone will suggest that you start lower weight. I think you will be fine.

Length is a hard one to pin down. I have a 60 inch bow at 40 lbs, a 68 inch bow at 38 lbs, and recently acquired a 66 inch bow at 40 lbs at a garage sale. It had been suggested to me that longer is better. I was able to shoot the 68 inch bow much better than the 60 inch bow. I don't think the 2 lbs was especially significant. But the bow broke, it was over 50 years old and seemed to have had a flaw in the wood of the handle. So I switched back to the 60 inch which I found harder to pull and shoot, so there is something about the length. The newly acquired 66 inch bow is also easy to shoot. I think my point is that either the 66 or 69 should be good for you. The 66 will be easier to get a string for.

Strings. Dacron stretches. I use b50 strings. The older bows were probably built for this material. You can buy custom strings any length you want. I use stildub on eBay and he will build them to the half inch for about $10. Strings are cheap and plan on buying two. The first one to get started, either 3 or 4 inches shorter than the AMO length and another when you find out what you really want. Flemish strings can be twisted to make them shorter, so they are a good starting point. I have been told the standard is 3 inches shorter, but a lot of them will be 4 inches shorter. But they stretch.

Arrows, whatever you get leave them full length, which varies company to company. I started using Beman ICS Bowhunter 500 arrows, which have a spine of .5 but are pretty light. Heavier carbon arrows are stiffer and I currently have a cheap Easton arrow that is heavier and has a .4 stiffness. The bow seems to like the heavier arrow better. Less noise and vibration. I do use carbon arrows since the were about the same price as aluminum, and don't bend. It is possible to break one shooting into solid rocks. Wood arrows are traditional, but expensive and fragile. 

Besides you need a glove or tab for finger protection and an arm guard. 

Good luck.


----------



## Razith (Mar 24, 2013)

Also Tamerlanes came in 3 usual sizes. 66 inch(not to common), 69 inch(the most common, and overall great), and 72 inch(not to common, like the 66) If you have a longer draw then the 69" one will probably pull a little better, though the difference isn't really noticeable, whatever length you shoot should be smooth.

I think all the strings I've gotten for my Tamerlanes have been custom, mostly because it's hard to find a longer Dacron string, in fewer strands. Most are 14-16 strands of dacron which is more then most Tamerlanes need, since most aren't over 40#'s that I've seen.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a few Tamerlanes and I believe they favor a 4" shorter string than the marked AMO. A 12 strand dacron string is recommended for 35#-45#. I make flemish twist strings for my bows but any reputable string maker should be able to make you the proper sized endless loop or flemish twist string for yours.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

AMO states the bow should be marked 3" longer than the "string master" (steel cable) that puts it at proper brace. That only matters if the bow follows AMO specs. 

For those, a string that measures 3.5" or so shorter than the bow--the string being measured under 100# tension--should be in range, and will give you some lee-way for tuning. I'd go with 12 strands of B-55, served with the proper size serving to fit the type nocks you will be shooting. I've yet to find an "over the counter" string I'd be comfortable recommending, but I'm more picky about strings than the average archer.

Either endless or flemish will work just fine. How well the strings are made makes more of a difference than the style in which they are made. If it matters, they probably came with endless.

Great find! Be sure to store them properly so you don't get a twisted limb.

Chad


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Strings have been pretty well covered. As for arrows, aluminum was the standard for most vintage target bows. I suggest those designated 1916, basically a measure of shaft stiffness, which needs to be matched to the power of the bow. And I would suggest light target points, and leaving the shafts full length to start with. Changes can be made later on for fine tuning. Simple stick-on plastic arrow rests would be a good choice. If your local archery shot cannot accommodate you, with strings, arrows and rests there are online sources that can. You will also need a finger tab with two layers of leather for that weight, a simple plastic armguard, a quiver and a bow stringer. Keep it simple to start with, though a good custom string is best.

Your photo shows you to be a sturdy young fellow so I expect you will be able to develop good form with 40 pound bows, though we often suggest less to start. Ladies need less, under 30 pounds to start and most never reach 40 pounds. Your grandmother must have been determined. That weight is ample for all target purposes and adequate for hunting deer sized game.

If you can peel off that bowsling and the initial plates I would suggest vegetable oil to dissolve the adhesive. If that doesn't do it use acetone, which won't harm the finish.

Kindly get back to us when you get equipped and we will help you get started correctly. Welcome to our merry band. - lbg


----------



## waltw (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been looking at the Stilldub Traditional Archers eBay store and I think I'm going to go that route for a string. A little additional research shows that a lot of people have used them, with good success, for strings on their vintage bows. The price is right so I'll give them a try and see how it works out. If I'm happy, I'll order a spare string for both bows.

It is getting a little comical at this point. Right before I was going to order the strings I thought I'd double check with my Dad since the bows are at his house. "Before I place the order, I need a 66" and 69" string, right?". His response was "Yeah, there are two 66" bows and a 69" bow". As it turns out, a third bow turned up and he forgot to mention it. The last bow to turn up has a string in the case, so I thought I'd measure it and include the info with the order.

The third bow is a Pearson Golden Soverign - 66" 46#. I haven't seen this one yet so I'm pretty excited to go and check it out. I think this will be last of the bows to turn up. There were a few others but they were damaged at some point and gotten rid of.

In the meantime, I still need to figure out what I'm doing about arrows. I'm leaning towards the Carbon Hunters due to cost. They'll at least get me started. While I'm in-store picking them up (maybe Sunday - Cabela's is pretty close to the Archery Club where I'll be shooting) I'll also pick up an arm guard and a finger tab.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

Stilldub will make strings on the half inch like LBR suggested. And the problem is that some old bow makers followed the standard, some did not. I have a 68 inch West Bow and the string was needed to be 64 inches. Seemed like the 4 inch shorter standard. I just ordered a string for a FASCO 66 inch bow and it seems to want a 61 inch string. I had a 62 inch string and twisted it to find the right length. I have a 60 inch American Archery bow and it takes a 57 inch string. The three inches shorter standard. 

The point is that predicting string length is very difficult based on what is written on the bow. I would suggest that you only order one string at first. Or wait until you get the bow with the string. But I would buy one for the 66 inch bow at 3 1/2 inches shorter, and see where you are. If it really wanted to be 3 inches, the B50 stuff will stretch at least 1/4 inch, and at that length probably more, if it needs to be shorter, you can twist it up a1/2 inch pretty easily. 

You can use the same string to size both 66 inch bows. Then when you find out how much shorter the sting is for the 66 inch Tamerlane, then you know how much to subtract from the 69.

About what the brace height needs to be and therefore how long the string needs to be. A shorter string gives a bigger brace height. I don't know what the brace height needs to be on any of the bows. I don't shoot we'll enough to be very fussy about it. Lower brace height can slap your arm more. I do know this since I have experienced it. I think the official way to measure brace height is from the deepest part of the grip to the string and it probably wants to be 7 1/2 to 8 1/2 inches. It is easier for me to measure from the string side of the shelf to the string which I keep at 6 1/2 inches to 7 inches. This gives me good clearance for the feathers. The old standard was to stick your fist on the bow, thumb pointing up, and the string just clears your thumb. I have found that with my hand that this is pretty close.

Stilldub ships very quickly and his price includes shipping so there is little advantage in buying all of your strings at once. 

I agree with your arrow choice. Get what is cheap and easily available. You can try some others later. Good luck.


----------



## waltw (Jul 22, 2013)

Things have been a little hectic lately but I was able to get down to my Dad's over the weekend and take a couple of more pictures. The third bow is a Pearson Lord Sovereign. I spent a little time at a 3D Shoot on Sunday and got to talking to a guy that shoots a traditional bow (actually, he and his wife shoot custom bows made by a local bowyer). He was telling me about a shop in the area that will custom make strings for me. If I bring in the bows, they'll actually make and check the strings. From what I'm told, they can do them in a few minutes at the shop and they cost about $10 per string. Rather than ordering online, I may head out to the shop and see what they can do for me.

One thing I hadn't noticed before, on the Tamerlanes, was that the rests are recessed. If I ever choose to replace them, I'll have to make a patch and fill in the void. I'm sure it diminishes the value of the bows but given that I'm not looking to sell them, I don't really mind.


----------



## BigPapaGuss (Aug 24, 2013)

I am so jealous, since I got my Ben Pearson, I have been in love with them- that Sovereign looks so pretty. What's it's weight?


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I think your local shop string solution would be perfect. I bet you could trim a stick in rest to fit into the hole if you wanted too. I bet it was an attempt to keep as close to center shot as possible. 

Beautiful bows, you are very fortunate. 

Good luck.


----------



## wye243 (Aug 22, 2012)

Lancaster sell Easton Tributes factory fletched with 3" feathers singly and not by the half doz. or, by the dozen. Buy 1 or 2 for each spine for testing. They're aluminums. I bought 1816, 1916, 2016 plus a few assortment of points ie. 100 gr., 125 gr., 145 gr., and test how they fly. You'll be off to a great start to steady your form.


----------



## waltw (Jul 22, 2013)

BigPapaGuss said:


> I am so jealous, since I got my Ben Pearson, I have been in love with them- that Sovereign looks so pretty. What's it's weight?


It is marked 46# at 28"


----------



## BigPapaGuss (Aug 24, 2013)

NICE! good weight! Hopeyou love the hell out of it!


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful bows. I have a 1964 Tamerlane just like the 66" one you have  What a great collection of shooters you have. Enjoy!


----------



## THNDRRR (Sep 15, 2013)

Picked up a couple of "Tammy's" off the Bay last week. LOVE these bows !!!

70" @ 35#
72" @ 32#


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

Geez...what a lucky guy! Nothing like finding old treasure in the family...congratulations! I know that new bows are nice and shiny, but like my old vw, I love things old. They just seem to look nicer to me.


----------

